# LONDON | Floating River Park | Visitor Attraction | River Thames



## wawd (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks to RobH for the info:


RobH said:


> I don't know if there's a thread on this in the main London forums, but this seems to be so intertwined with the Olympics and showing off our city next summer, I thought I'd post it here:
> 
> Spectacular "floating river" to be constructed by the Thames in time for London 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## wawd (Mar 22, 2005)

more pics:


----------



## LoveAgent. (Jun 22, 2009)

Looks interesting


----------



## earthbuilder (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow. Looks amazing!


----------

